# Black Jungle "Live Tropical Moss" and mini mondo grass.



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone have a scientific name for Black Jungles live tropical moss? Or any specific information on it? It's a little difficult to find information on it without a scientific name.


As for the mini mondo grass, I've heard completely mixed opinions from it being very hardy in vivs, to it needing a dormant period and rotting in vivs. Has anyone with actual, long term experience with it, who could give me some good information?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not sure they know what it is. But apparently it works great in viv's.... people swear by it.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

heyduke said:


> I'm not sure they know what it is. But apparently it works great in viv's.... people swear by it.


Haha yeah, I'm noticing it more and more in peoples tanks. They both seem to be doing well, so I guess I won't worry too much.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I tries it and it did not spread very well and it is EXPENSIVE!
I have been using Cindy's from Vivarium Concepts and it is great plus I like the look better. (not quite sure what kind it is)

-Beth


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ve had Mondo Grass in a viv. now for about 3 yrs.,still doing well.
I tried the Tropical Moss it did well for a few month`s then died.
If have any question`s about Black Jungle`s products, just give them a call.

John


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought the mondo grass from the pet store I work at as an aquarium plant. It isn't doing so well (turning a little yelllow) so I think I'm gonna have to pull it from my fish tank, clean it, and plant it in my new 18 exo. Or... ditch the aquarium and make it a terrarium! lol

Also, I couldn't get to the plants on the vivarium concepts site, nor could I find the "live tropical moss" on black jungle that has no cientific name? Am I that oblivious? What exactly do I go to?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

ive tried to find the scientific name for that moss before and no luck, dont think many people know what kind it really is. it comes and goes on black jungles site, they post it when they have it in stock i think. as for the mondo grass, like said above places like petsmart and stuff do sell it along with a few other terrestrial plants as aquarium plants which is dumb, it will last for a while submerged but will not ever really grow and eventually will die, you can buy a big pot of mondo grass at most nurseries, i know mondo grass likes really moist to wet soil but as for dormant period im not really sure, give it a try you might have luck with it.


----------



## schgriffith (Mar 16, 2009)

kamazza said:


> I bought the mondo grass from the pet store I work at as an aquarium plant. It isn't doing so well (turning a little yelllow) so I think I'm gonna have to pull it from my fish tank, clean it, and plant it in my new 18 exo. Or... ditch the aquarium and make it a terrarium! lol
> 
> Also, I couldn't get to the plants on the vivarium concepts site, nor could I find the "live tropical moss" on black jungle that has no cientific name? Am I that oblivious? What exactly do I go to?


The stuff from black jungle isn't available anymore, as they take it down when they run out of stock. It will probably be back up soon though.

And yeah, my mondo grass was aquatic, but I put it in my terrarium growout tank.



scream-aim-fire said:


> ive tried to find the scientific name for that moss before and no luck, dont think many people know what kind it really is. it comes and goes on black jungles site, they post it when they have it in stock i think. as for the mondo grass, like said above places like petsmart and stuff do sell it along with a few other terrestrial plants as aquarium plants which is dumb, it will last for a while submerged but will not ever really grow and eventually will die, you can buy a big pot of mondo grass at most nurseries, i know mondo grass likes really moist to wet soil but as for dormant period im not really sure, give it a try you might have luck with it.


That is the part that worries me, as I don't want to have to deal with a dormant period for anything, but I really like the look of the grass. Oh well, I'll keep it in the plant tank until I have my terrarium ready and see how its doing by then.


----------



## thoraxe (Apr 7, 2009)

I just bought some of the moss. So far it's taking root and growing and is staying a bright green color. But it's only been about a month.


----------

